# Las Vegas HICV Dessert  Club Dec 29-21- Jan 02-22  New Years in VEGAS! $360 1 bdrm



## roadtriper (Nov 28, 2021)

NEW YEARS EVE in VEGAS!  4 nights  Wed 12/29 thru Sun 01/02   Std 1 bedroom unit (515sq ft)  at the Las Vegas Desert Club.  sleeps 4* , Full Kitchen, Washer/Dryer in unit, Fireplace, Private Porch/Balcony, Free Parking, Free Wifi, Free local shuttles to certain properties and downtown,   NO Resort fees,  1 block to the Strip, right behind the Linq Promenade.  Restaurant/Bar onsite, C Store onsite,  5 pools, BBQs, Game room, Fitness Center, etc.etc.   Quiet Gated Complex.   $360 for the 4 nights, and I'll throw in an Unused Las Vegas Advisor Coupon Book! all coupons still in book,  but they expire 12/31/21.   still, lots of free play, match play, free drinks and food discounts to be had for 3 days!  

*sleeps 4*    ok for a family of 4, limited/ no privacy for 2 couples etc..  Sleeper sofa in living room 
Desert Club Resort Pictures - One-Bedroom | HolidayInnClub.com


----------



## Tedj400 (Nov 29, 2021)

roadtriper said:


> NEW YEARS EVE in VEGAS!  4 nights  Wed 12/29 thru Sun 01/02   Std 1 bedroom unit (515sq ft)  at the Las Vegas Desert Club.  sleeps 4* , Full Kitchen, Washer/Dryer in unit, Fireplace, Private Porch/Balcony, Free Parking, Free Wifi, Free local shuttles to certain properties and downtown,   NO Resort fees,  1 block to the Strip, right behind the Linq Promenade.  Restaurant/Bar onsite, C Store onsite,  5 pools, BBQs, Game room, Fitness Center, etc.etc.   Quiet Gated Complex.   $360 for the 4 nights, and I'll throw in an Unused Las Vegas Advisor Coupon Book! all coupons still in book,  but they expire 12/31/21.   still, lots of free play, match play, free drinks and food discounts to be had for 3 days!
> 
> *sleeps 4*    ok for a family of 4, limited/ no privacy for 2 couples etc..  Sleeper sofa in living room
> Desert Club Resort Pictures - One-Bedroom | HolidayInnClub.com


Is it still available?  We would Probably not be coming in till the 30th.


----------



## Tedj400 (Nov 29, 2021)

Is it still available? We would Probably not be coming in till the 30th.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 29, 2021)

roadtriper said:


> NEW YEARS EVE in VEGAS!  4 nights  Wed 12/29 thru Sun 01/02   Std 1 bedroom unit (515sq ft)  at the Las Vegas Desert Club.  sleeps 4* , Full Kitchen, Washer/Dryer in unit, Fireplace, Private Porch/Balcony, Free Parking, Free Wifi, Free local shuttles to certain properties and downtown,   NO Resort fees,  1 block to the Strip, right behind the Linq Promenade.  Restaurant/Bar onsite, C Store onsite,  5 pools, BBQs, Game room, Fitness Center, etc.etc.   Quiet Gated Complex.   $360 for the 4 nights, and I'll throw in an Unused Las Vegas Advisor Coupon Book! all coupons still in book,  but they expire 12/31/21.   still, lots of free play, match play, free drinks and food discounts to be had for 3 days!
> 
> *sleeps 4*    ok for a family of 4, limited/ no privacy for 2 couples etc..  Sleeper sofa in living room
> Desert Club Resort Pictures - One-Bedroom | HolidayInnClub.com


Everybody oughtta do New Years in Las Vegas ONCE. But just ONCE. A million of your closest 'friends' in the streets. No place to pee. Eateries closed unless you're staying there. Yup. Do it ONCE.


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 30, 2021)

Tedj400 said:


> Is it still available?  We would Probably not be coming in till the 30th.


Yes Still avail, I can't change dates but checking in on the 30th would be ok  PM if you want to book this  Thanks  Bob


----------



## roadtriper (Nov 30, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Everybody oughtta do New Years in Las Vegas ONCE. But just ONCE. A million of your closest 'friends' in the streets. No place to pee. Eateries closed unless you're staying there. Yup. Do it ONCE.


Thanks for the Promo


----------



## eschjw (Dec 4, 2021)

I have stayed here several times for New Years. The last time we decided not to celebrate on the strip and took advantage of the nice view of the fireworks from the front of the resort. It can get crazy with the dense crowds on the strip.


----------



## Mowogo (Dec 5, 2021)

eschjw said:


> I have stayed here several times for New Years. The last time we decided not to celebrate on the strip and took advantage of the nice view of the fireworks from the front of the resort. It can get crazy with the dense crowds on the strip.


And I can say that based on 4th of July, the crowds are back.  And thanks to the the empty lot next door, right by Resorts World is a great place to view the fireworks, and even with the free concert simulcast the number of people there was very small


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 9, 2021)

How about$300?   Any interest ???


----------



## kanerf (Dec 9, 2021)

roadtriper said:


> How about$300?   Any interest ???


My brother is interested.


----------



## baotrwalker99 (Dec 9, 2021)

roadtriper said:


> NEW YEARS EVE in VEGAS!  4 nights  Wed 12/29 thru Sun 01/02   Std 1 bedroom unit (515sq ft)  at the Las Vegas Desert Club.  sleeps 4* , Full Kitchen, Washer/Dryer in unit, Fireplace, Private Porch/Balcony, Free Parking, Free Wifi, Free local shuttles to certain properties and downtown,   NO Resort fees,  1 block to the Strip, right behind the Linq Promenade.  Restaurant/Bar onsite, C Store onsite,  5 pools, BBQs, Game room, Fitness Center, etc.etc.   Quiet Gated Complex.   $360 for the 4 nights, and I'll throw in an Unused Las Vegas Advisor Coupon Book! all coupons still in book,  but they expire 12/31/21.   still, lots of free play, match play, free drinks and food discounts to be had for 3 days!
> 
> *sleeps 4*    ok for a family of 4, limited/ no privacy for 2 couples etc..  Sleeper sofa in living room
> Desert Club Resort Pictures - One-Bedroom | HolidayInnClub.com



Is this still available?


----------



## rladajah (Dec 10, 2021)

Is this still available?


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 14, 2021)

Unit is spoken for,  Thanks evryone!


----------

